# Strapping Conduit Question



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i got a nice side job to do inside of a hand detail car wash, went to look at it today and i notice the whole place is just like round metal tubing as the structure . the top/roof is just like one of those tent type of style places, i notice that all the existing light fixtures and conduit inside the place is run on kendoff but the kendoff is just laying across the structure and not bolted or nothing , my question is how else would i strap conduit to something in this type of structure i never came across nothing like this yet do i take the same route and just lay the kendoff were i need to run the fixtures and the conduit or is there some type of clamp/strap ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hang the unistrut on minis

Clamp the unistrut right to the structure 

Weld unistrut on

If you had a picture it would help.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Open the Erico Caddy book and start browsing!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Caddy is another way to go, but don't underestimate unistrut. If you do it right it will probably look the best.


----------

